# 2 ways to catch fowl, turkeys with fishline



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

again, illegal as hell, for emergencies only.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My older brother would go "Turkey Fishing" around Thanksgiving and Christmas and usually got his holiday birds, he''d fish for them because he usually didn't have permission to go on land he got them on so shooting was out of the question. That guy had little regard for "Fish and Game" laws and had a reputation with the local Game Wardens to prove it.

He'd hang lines around chest high, baited with bits of apple and "Chile Pequins".


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

yep, pretty horrible way to go, flopping around for hours with a hook caught in your throat.


----------

